# High Tips as a % of Earnings



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Yesterday I think I set some kind of record, at least for me personally....my in-app tips were 22% of earnings! On a Wednesday!!! And that doesn't count the $5 cash tip I got from the 4:58 pm trip! As a % of trips, it was 40% (4/10) or 50% (5/10) if you include cash!!!

On at least two out of the tipping trips, I lent a sympathetic ear to someone with a problem or life struggle; one guy just had a family member killed in a car accident and another lady was having car troubles. Possibly pure coincidence, but I believe it pays to be friendly and kind to people.























I'm very happy driving for Uber and if you're not I would suggest doing it as a side hustle instead of full time.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yesterday I think I set some kind of record, at least for me personally....my in-app tips were 22% of earnings! On a Wednesday!!! And that doesn't count the $5 cash tip I got from the 4:58 pm trip! As a % of trips, it was 40% (4/10) or 50% (5/10) if you include cash!!!
> 
> On at least two out of the tipping trips, I lent a sympathetic ear to someone with a problem or life struggle; one guy just had a family member killed in a car accident and another lady was having car troubles. Possibly pure coincidence, but I believe it pays to be friendly and kind to people.
> 
> ...


I do think there is a correlation between dependance on Uber and happiness. Those that do this as a side thing seem to enjoy it while those who do this to put food on their table are much more unhappy.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

It IS crazy how some random night tips are cool and others jack diddly. I once wore a hobo jacket and made bank. I agree that there's no harm in being uber therapy for tips. You're driving anyway, might as well bring your A game in social skills.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> It IS crazy how some random night tips are cool and others jack diddly. I once wore a hobo jacket and made bank. I agree that there's no harm in being uber therapy for tips. You're driving anyway, might as well bring your A game in social skills.


What's a hobo jacket?

I just gave the guys at Mister Car Wash$3 out of the $5 tip I got yesterday. Because I am thankful and appreciative and it's Orthodox Holy Week .


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Being a free lance psychologist can be helpful for my tips whether I wear a polo shirt or a wife beater.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> What's a hobo jacket?
> 
> I just gave the guys at Mister Car Wash$3 out of the $5 tip I got yesterday. Because I am thankful and appreciative and it's Orthodox Holy Week .


A hobo jacket is some old jacket a hundred years old that a hobo might wear 



1.5xorbust said:


> Being a free lance psychologist can be helpful for my tips whether I wear a polo shirt or a wife beater.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

I would agree that more people are tipping in the last 6 months. I have been doing this part-time for 3 years and as far back as I have kept track I generally earn about 20% of my gross in tips each week. If I earn $300 I earned an extra $60 in tips whether it be cash or in app. It's not that everyone tips 20% because many don't but I get a lot of over tipers.

I've seen a lot of threads of people trying to pinpoint who tips and who doesn't tip and a lot of people complain about Millennials not tripping. I actually get a lot of tips from Millennials and college students. The other night some college kids gave me a $40 cash tip on a $25 surge ride the last about 5 minutes. Earlier that day a 25 year old couple gave me $10 cash for taking them to an airport that was also a surge ride. I've had a lot of college kids tip me $10.

A lot of people try to analyze this race tips in this race doesn't or men tip more than women or age groups or rich people don't tip Etc or whatever but the fact is it is very random.

the bottom line is classless jerks don't dip. People that are brought up properly tip.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I do think there is a correlation between dependance on Uber and happiness. Those that do this as a side thing seem to enjoy it while those who do this to put food on their table are much more unhappy.


Absolute nonsense!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

1rightwinger said:


> the bottom line is classless jerks don't dip. People that are brought up properly tip.


People who are brought up properly pay what is required, they may or may not pay tips as they are completely optional.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> People who are brought up properly pay what is required, they may or may not pay tips as they are completely optional.


Its' also optional to conduct yourself in a dignified manner with respect and courtesy towards others. Guess your happy going about your life minus these qualities!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Tips can be earned, they are out there, and only requires a few big tips a night and don t get depressed when you don't get one. 

If you have never taken an uber as a rider I recommend taking $100 and taking a bunch of rides around town and ask the same questions. Or just look at your competition. At the end of the trips ask yourself if you can't give better answers than your competition lol

You only have to come up with answers to like 5-6 questions and have a complete of stories prepared.

Trust me it's not that hard to set yourself apart from the competition lol


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Tips can be earned, they are out there, and only requires a few big tips a night and don t get depressed when you don't get one.
> 
> If you have never taken an uber as a rider I recommend taking $100 and taking a bunch of rides around town and ask the same questions. Or just look at your competition. At the end of the trips ask yourself if you can't give better answers than your competition lol
> 
> ...


I agree you will get more tips doing what you suggest in making the service that you provide stand out from the competition. While a tip is not required value added services will help while complaining and raging does not help hell it might even hurt.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I agree you will get more tips doing what you suggest in making the service that you provide stand out from the competition. While a tip is not required value added services will help while complaining and raging does not help hell it might even hurt.


Although receiving exceptional service makes no difference to you!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Although receiving exceptional service makes no difference to you!


Exceptional service does make a difference to me. Just driving me from point A to point B safely and timely is not exceptional service though that is the bare minimum expected.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yesterday I think I set some kind of record, at least for me personally....my in-app tips were 22% of earnings! On a Wednesday!!! And that doesn't count the $5 cash tip I got from the 4:58 pm trip! As a % of trips, it was 40% (4/10) or 50% (5/10) if you include cash!!!
> 
> On at least two out of the tipping trips, I lent a sympathetic ear to someone with a problem or life struggle; one guy just had a family member killed in a car accident and another lady was having car troubles. Possibly pure coincidence, but I believe it pays to be friendly and kind to people.
> 
> ...


Great work!! It's always good to be friendly and kind.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Exceptional service does make a difference to me. Just driving me from point A to point B safely and timely is not exceptional service though that is the bare minimum expected.


More lies and wrong again!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> More lies and wrong again!


All true, not that I care what you believe. What do you consider to be the minimum expected as far as an Uber trip, if you disagree with me?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> All true, not that I care what you believe. What do you consider to be the minimum expected as far as an Uber trip, if you disagree with me?


What do you care! You, as always, are just a child who enjoys attention by antagonizing hard working drivers. No different than a toddler throwing a tantrum.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> What do you care! You, as always, are just a child who enjoys attention by antagonizing hard working drivers. No different than a toddler throwing a tantrum.


You seem to have a different opinion than I do as to what the minimum is and said that I was wrong, I guess you do not care to actually discuss your opinion only talk to the wall. Go for it, that does not hurt anyone or change anything though I do question if it is the best use of your time... being that you seem to care how others spend their free time.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You seem to have a different opinion than I do as to what the minimum is and said that I was wrong, I guess you do not care to actually discuss your opinion only talk to the wall. Go for it, that does not hurt anyone or change anything though I do question if it is the best use of your time... being that you seem to care how others spend their free time.


Time spent in UP is to benefit drivers. Something of course you do not aim for. 
Deleting your account is the only way you can benefit everyone else here!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Time spent in UP is to benefit drivers. Something of course you do not aim for.
> Deleting your account is the only way you can benefit everyone else here!


You set your goals, I will set mine. There are many drivers who drive as a side gig and would do better if they forgot about tipping all together.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You set your goals, I will set mine. There are many drivers who drive as a side gig and would do better if they forgot about tipping all together.


Again, your useless opinion is just that, useless!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Again, your useless opinion is just that, useless!


I find use in it, and quite frankly that is all that concerns me.


----------

